# making friends



## sweetcj (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi I moved to Dubai a few days ago and have never moved away from home before. I work here and are beginning to know a couple of people but would love to meet new people. I love reading, watching films, chilling and would love to visit a lot of things out here in Dubai. Any advice anyone?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

asl when last did I see that lol


----------



## sweetcj (Dec 30, 2015)

Huh I don't understand


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sweetcj said:


> Huh I don't understand


ASL used to be used by people in chatrooms many many years ago when people still had desktops 

Welcome to the forum Sweetcheeks. Perhaps you'd like to introduce yourself in the introduction thread and hopefully will be able to connect with a few people.


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

Or you could resurrect the thread about the forum shindig that never materialize because everyone is more comfortable in front of their computers than a face to face interaction, but hey, it's 2016, we may change.... :smiley:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good idea Strange Annie!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

sanjnakhan said:


> A place where no one is bored enjoy the beauty and lights of Dubai


Just out of interest, why are you using a picture from Dubai Escorts site as your avatar?

See attached...


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Just out of interest, why are you using a picture from Dubai Escorts site as your avatar?
> 
> See attached...


Out of Interest, how come you are looking at Dubai Escorts - I thought you were loved up (with your left and right) :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

dogmeat said:


> Out of Interest, how come you are looking at Dubai Escorts - I thought you were loved up (with your left and right) :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Right click on the pic and search google....


----------



## CrayCray (Jan 7, 2016)

sweetcj said:


> Hi I moved to Dubai a few days ago and have never moved away from home before. I work here and are beginning to know a couple of people but would love to meet new people. I love reading, watching films, chilling and would love to visit a lot of things out here in Dubai. Any advice anyone?


Hey sweetcj.......you're from my neck of the woods 😀. Welcome to Dubai. Which area are you living and how old are you?


----------



## sweetcj (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm 35 and I line in sillicon oasis


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

That's asl


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

CrayCray said:


> Hey sweetcj.......you're from my neck of the woods 😀. Welcome to Dubai. Which area are you living and how old are you?


That's a bit stalkerish.... Both posts that you've written asking the same?


----------

